# report a gentoo-sources-3.12.13 bug,about usb device

## double_crane

I find a bug in gentoo-sources 3.12.13. and I don't know whether it has been reported by others yet.

Here is bug description:

I have a Udisk, which is made to system-bootable-disk , by ultraiso in windows,

the tool make the Udisk able to boot  LinuxMint system

the tool divides the Udisk to two partitions.

```

dc@Gentoo ~ $ sudo fdisk /dev/sdc

Password: 

Welcome to fdisk (util-linux 2.22.2).

Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them.

Be careful before using the write command.

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdc: 16.6 GB, 16567500800 bytes, 32358400 sectors

Units = 扇区 of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000a0d74

   设备 Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1             126    30475304    15237589+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/sdc4   *    30475305    32358399      941547+  16  Hidden FAT16

```

sdc1 is the normal space of Udisk , sdc4 contains Linux Mint bootable system and it is hidden.

in gentoo-sources 3.10.25 3.10.17 and before, there's no problem when insert the Udisk, I can read and write sdc1 like normal Udisk.

but in gentoo-source 3.12.13 , I can't . and I return to kernel 3.10.XX, there's no such problem.

and if I insert another Udisk, which is not made to system-bootable-disk, there's no such problem too.

So,I hope this problem can't be solved

thank you.

----------

## double_crane

I tried more , maybe it's not the kernel 's bug.I still don't know what's wrong

I have tried to make the Udisk a normal one, make it not bootable,and it is still not able to mount .

but when use kernel 3.10.25, it is able to mount and rw ,whether it is or isn't bootable.

my Udisk is ADATA S102 pro 16G.

use kernel 3.12.13 , insert other Udisks (not bootable) , it is mounted correctly, able to rw.

why only kernel 3.12.25 and this particular Udisk , not compatible ?

a

----------

## double_crane

some more information:

when I insert my Udisk at first, I can see it in /dev as /dev/sdc

but when I try to mount it , it stops, (If I do other operation to it ,it returns "device is busy")

and several seconds later ,  /dev/sdc disappear ,and the mount process returns " mount error, the device not exist"

```

dc@Gentoo ~ $ lsusb

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 1f75:0916 Innostor Technology Corporation

```

and in dmesg I find these

```

[   39.785239] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Unhandled error code

[   39.785241] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc]  

[   39.785242] Result: hostbyte=0x07 driverbyte=0x00

[   39.785243] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] CDB: 

[   39.785244] cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 0a 97 00 00 0b 00

[   39.785250] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 2711

[   40.009489] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_hub_status_data: stopping port polling.

```

it seems IO error ,but I can mount and read write it when use kernel 3.10.25 or in window7.

----------

## h4jo

linux-3.12.13-gentoo also fails to properly handle my Logitech USB keyboard 046d:c326 on boot. I have to punch num lock repeatedly while booting to have it working (risking SMP to fail which ends up showing 1 instead of 2 cores). If I don't do that, I end up having no keyboard after boot is complete.

linux-3.10.25-gentoo is working flawlessly.

----------

## TomWij

Can you file this bug at Gentoo Bugzilla? Read here how to write a bug report, for more in-depth details and troubleshooting steps you can read our Bugzilla HOWTO.

----------

## double_crane

I've reported it as Bug 506512

thank you for your advice,hope for solution

----------

## Djole

USB keyboard and USB mouse are not working for me on 3.12.13 either (usb mouse is not present atm):

 *kernel-3.10.32 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep usb
> 
> ...

 

 *kernel 3.12.13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> dmesg | grep usb
> ...

 

Create a separate bug report or what?

----------

## TomWij

Replied to the bug, please try my response and/or provide more information; also don't mind the other user, that user doesn't know that you have tried to create a forum thread. It may be a bug, or an unfortunate config difference; we'll see, I don't mind giving support on the bug...

----------

